# Montgomery Alabama FT



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Has anyone had word from the trial. I believe that the Am and Open both started today. I am not sure about the Derby and Q.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Gwen, Timmy called about 1 hour ago. He said the Am. & Open were very straight up. Whiskey ran the open and am. He had a nice job on both. I believe the minor stakes start tomorrow. Good luck to your dogs this weekend.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I heard last night that about 1/2 of the dogs in the Open are back for the land blind. Sorry, that's not much of an update but spent most of my time talking about a hemotoma (spell?) that Tyra has developed on her ear. This is the 2nd ear to do this in less than 6 weeks. That big girl must really be doing some head shaking!! Good luck to Whisky and Tyra!!


----------



## Black Dog (Mar 3, 2005)

I heard that Tammy Bell won the AM with The Bosses Daughter ( Bella) Congratulations Terry Child


----------



## Waterwolves (Oct 7, 2007)

AM Results

1st T.Bell #7 Bosses Daughter
2nd K.Kemp #38 Ozzy
3rd K.Kemp #22 Blue
4th G.Free #4 Zip
RJ S.Graddy #5 Cortez

JAMs 40,39,29,25,3,2

4th Series of Q starts Sunday 8:00 with 16 dog

I believe the 4th Series of the open starts as well. Don't know about derby.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Nice work Mr. Kemp, congratulations


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Wow!

Tammy has just had her Christmas present!! Tammy has been finishing more and more trials and her time has come. This is such a nice dog and one that the rest of us are really going to have to watch out for. Way to go Tammy!!!

Kippy, you have stepped up to the plate once again. You told me that you work hard and expect to win and place every time your dogs line up. It seems that we should all adopt that mind set because your success speaks volumns. Congrats.

Sonny, I am so proud for you. This is a wonderful way to start the holidays.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

What Miss Gwen said, and WAY TO GO SHAWN AND CORTEZ for running with the big dawgs!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Way to go Tammy! Runnin' with the big Dog! 

Congrats again to Kip....


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Derby results:

1st Ali/ Bobby Lane 
2nd King/ Rita Jones
3rd Pink/ Jason Baker
4th Knuckers/ Trey Lawrence
RJ Boom/ Keith Farmer
Jam(s)Jesse/ Jason Baker
Puck/ Jason Baker
Yankee/ Jason Baker
Tank/ Frank Jones
Crash/ Jason Baker


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

OPEN RESULTS

1st Cody with Charlie Moody
2nd Whisky with Timmy Juneau
3rd Tyra Banks with Charlie Moody
4th Bull with Steve O'Connell

I do not know the jams but wanted to post what I knew. Congratulations to Charlie Moody and Cody. This is a nice way to start a new year after going to their 1st National

Also, a special note to Bobby Lane who handled Ali to a Derby 1st. Ali turned 13 months old this past Friday - won the Derby and now has 7 derby points. It is a special thrill to be around a dog that has shown as much potential as this one!!


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to go S.LA members Timmy, Bobby Lane and Bobby Boudet with a Q Jam.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Congrats to my partner in "crime", Open 2nd.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Mark Sehon said:


> Congrats to my partner in "crime", Open 2nd.


Congrats to Mark, Timmie, Mark Smith and Whiskey, way to go guys!


----------



## Waterwolves (Oct 7, 2007)

Q Results

1st #19 Goose - K. Farmer
2nd #4 Buzz - K. Farmer
3rd #27 Champ -T. Lawrence
4th #15 Kayla - C. Moody
RJ #12 Dana - D. Devos

JAMs 3, 5, 10, 22, 25, 28, 29


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, yes this is really a dream come true! Thanks Gwen and Susan for the sweet comments. As you both know, this was a VERY long time in coming......

Thanks to all who have helped me and Bella accomplish this and especially to Mary Tatum for giving me and Bella the opportunity to become a team.

Tammy


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

CONGRATS TO CODY AND CHARLIE!!! 
I sure wish I could have been there to watch Cody and his brother "Tex" run back to back. GO Cosmo/Dancy babies!!!


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Oh, and I almost forgot to thank Mr. Terry Child whom I've never met, but I understand you owned Bella as a young dog. I would love to meet you one day.

Congrats to Charlie and Cody, Gwen and Raven in the Open.....Kip, Sonny and Shawn in the AM........Wally and Kayla in the Q........Bobby, Rita in the Derby!!!!!!

Tammy


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

congrats to everyone that placed and thanks to everyone that came. special thanks to everyone that helped out. we are a small club and sometimes you feel like a one legged man in an asskicking contest. thanks pam, steve, timmy, stan, jy and butch you were a godsend. we thank everyone else that i forgot as well. till next year.


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

I think I just put this together, is this the Bella that was with Karl Gunzer and Rob Erhardt? Whenever I had her in the holding blind she would put her paw up on your leg, sweet, sweet sweet dog. Congratulations Tammy, we all adored Bella and are thrilled for both her and you.

Nancy (who still has Bella prints on her pant legs)


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

David Maddox said:


> CONGRATS TO CODY AND CHARLIE!!!
> I sure wish I could have been there to watch Cody and his brother "Tex" run back to back. GO Cosmo/Dancy babies!!!


Dave, Tex wasn't there nor was Smith.


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks to the Montgomery Club for a great trial. Great group of people there to pitch in with every stake.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

How many starters were there in the Open and the Am?

kg


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I see that EE has "Tex" down as "scratched".


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

K92line said:


> I think I just put this together, is this the Bella that was with Karl Gunzer and Rob Erhardt? Whenever I had her in the holding blind she would put her paw up on your leg, sweet, sweet sweet dog. Congratulations Tammy, we all adored Bella and are thrilled for both her and you.
> 
> Nancy (who still has Bella prints on her pant legs)


Yes it is Paw Print Bella, Nancy! Thanks so much!

Tammy


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

Whoooo..Paw Print Bella, you go girl. She is such and awesome dog and loved, I mean loved by all that know her. So happy she has found her place. Looking forward to lots more good stuff from the two of you. We could not be more thrilled for you. I bet Alex was jumping up and down.

Nancy


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

You bet Alex was right there the whole way! As a matter of fact, I ran right before Alex and got to honor while she ran Alley. There aren't words to describe the thanks I owe to her.

Tammy


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats all....especially homies! Sounds like a thrilling trial.


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Thank you to the Montgomery Field Trial Club for putting on a very nice trial. Loved the weather, gators & boiled peanuts. Had a great time !!!!! 

When I got back to MN I was humming "Sweet home Alabama" as I was plowing the foot of snow off my driveway.


----------

